# General contractor/home builder



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

We are in the process of considering options and gathering information. Does anyone have any recommendations for a general contractor/home builder in the Ogden area? And any advice in what to look for in the selection process?


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Idratherbehunting said:


> We are in the process of considering options and gathering information. Does anyone have any recommendations for a general contractor/home builder in the Ogden area? And any advice in what to look for in the selection process?


 I know Lowell Farr and he has been building homes for 30 years. He is honest and fair but expensive.

Just be careful lot of builders that just build quick and cheap.

You could general your own and just hire the subs.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I have considered trying to general my own, but having never built a home, I have concerns about how much work that will be on top of a full time job.


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

http://www.sierrahomes.com/d/homes/plans

They do some nice homes.


----------

